# US citizen applying for a UK Settlement Visa (priority)



## Kangra (Jan 7, 2013)

So we sent in our UK priority settlement visa to the Sheffield office on 7/31/2013. We got an e-mail on 08/05/2013 saying that they got the application. We bought the priority service from Worldbridge. I've been reading a lot of things saying we should have got another e-mail around 5 days later. Right now we are on the 8th or 9th day and still no e-mail or anything about an approval. We just want to be together asap and I'm hoping good news is good news. Should we be concerned that we haven't heard anything yet?


----------



## Kangra (Jan 7, 2013)

No new is good news I mean....


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The emails are very inconsistent. Remember, priority just puts you to the top of the pile. There is no guarantee of turnaround. Additionally, this is the busiest time of the year for the UKBA due to the high volume of student visas being processed just ahead of term time.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The latest turnaround time from when they receive your application and approval is around 3 weeks, sometimes less. So you should hear within a week or so.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Sheffield visa centre only handle settlement applications from US and some from Canada. Student visas are still processed in NY.


----------



## Kangra (Jan 7, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Sheffield visa centre only handle settlement applications from US and some from Canada. Student visas are still processed in NY.


Awesome so student visa's shouldn't even conflict then! FANTASTIC! So am I correct in assuming 15 days for processing timeframe? Cause then I still have to wait for them to give me an answer and then send my visa back, right?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

It's business days.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Sheffield visa centre only handle settlement applications from US and some from Canada. Student visas are still processed in NY.


Thanks. I wasn't sure about that.


----------



## Kangra (Jan 7, 2013)

nyclon said:


> It's business days.


Right so it's 15 buisness days so if we heard on 8/5/2013 we should hear something on the 23rd or 26th?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The 26th is a Bank Holiday. Also, you will receive an email that says something like a decision has been made. They do not divulge the decision so you will not know the outcome until your passport and documents are returned to you.


----------



## Kangra (Jan 7, 2013)

nyclon said:


> The 26th is a Bank Holiday. Also, you will receive an email that says something like a decision has been made. They do not divulge the decision so you will not know the outcome until your passport and documents are returned to you.


Do they send the passport back with the documents? Cause I know the next email I'm waiting for the email that states how they are getting my documents back to me. I Sent them a waybill to my home address. So I basically won't know if I'm approved or not till September time?? Roughly?


----------

